# special songs



## silverfur (Mar 4, 2009)

MY CHEMICAL ROMANCE~ welcome to the black parade. this song has a very special meaning to me...
 dj ironik~stay with me..makes me cry every time i hear it.. wyclef jean~sweetest girl(i love you ross! you will forever be missed!)whats your special song?


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 4, 2009)

*Machine Messiah by Yes*



> Part I
> 
> Run down a street
> Where the glass shows
> ...


Dunno what the actual message is, which means that it's _deep_. I could quote some part of it in my sig and people will be amazed at how deep I am because I have some lyrics in my sig.


----------



## silverfur (Mar 4, 2009)

lol thanks


----------



## Felidire (Mar 4, 2009)

In Flames - "My Sweet Shadow" ~ Means a lot to me; I learned a lot from it.
In Flames - "Discover me like Emptiness" ~ Probably my favourite 'emotional' song.

There's a bunch of songs that I love, but these two mean the most to me.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 4, 2009)

Depressingly, most of the songs that hold a really special meaning to me are ones that have been played at people's funerals (as in, they're special because they were played at someone I care about's funeral). 

These include R.E.M.'s Everybody Hurts, Ronan Keating's Life is a Roller Coaster, Mike and the Mechanic's In the Living Years, Don McLean's Vincent and R Kelly's World's Greatest.

I go to far too many funerals ):


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 4, 2009)

Drowning Pool "Bodies"
Slipknot "People = Shit"
Spineshank "New Disease"
Limp Bizkit "Break Stuff"
etc.


----------



## Keltena (Mar 4, 2009)

"Unwell" by Matchbox Twenty is the first one that comes to mind, because it's just so true. 'I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell...' How many people are there who can't relate to that?

"Swim" by Jack's Mannequin is another one I love, because it's such an inspiring song. 'You've gotta swim, don't let yourself sink... Just find the horizon, I promise you it's not as far as you think...' It's one of the songs that keeps me going when I'm not feeling so good about myself.

"Lullabye for a Stormy Night" and "Enough to Go By" by Vienna Teng both have the same 'everything will work out all right' message (another song with that message I love is "Fine" by Lemon Demon), and they really do make me feel better when I'm down.

Finally, something about "Angels on the Moon" by Thriving Ivory is just really, really touching. I'm not sure what it is, but I love it. 'So tell me all your thoughts about the stars that fill polluted skies, and tell me where you run to when no one's left to take your side... but don't tell me where the road ends, 'cause I just don't wanna know...' It just hits some kind of strong emotional chord.

...I'm sure there are many more, but that's what comes to mind for now.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 4, 2009)

"Blue Bird" by Ikimono Gakari, in my eyes (or maybe ears) has a lot of meaning to it. IT would probably be my special song because it's close to exactly how I feel.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 4, 2009)

Wrong forum, suits entertainment better....

In any case, A Perfect Circle's The Outsider has a very specific meaning for me. I listened to APC a lot in the last years of high school, in which we had three suicides. This reminds me of that. The Noose reminds me of that time I locked myself up in my room for days. It makes it almost impossible for me to listen to that record often still. I just physically can't, even though it's perfect music for me.

Anathema's One Last Goodbye is a very emotional song, luckily no one close to me has died yet so no opportunity to whore it that bad. 

Nine Inch Nails - Hurt is another one.

Pink Floyd's records are also very close to me, and I also associate Emilie Autumn with my last failed relationship. Same with Katy Perry really.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 4, 2009)

Probably Dracula by Iced Earth.


----------



## see ya (Mar 4, 2009)

"And You and I" and "Close to the Edge" by Yes. Like #100 said, I have no idea what the lyrics are supposed to mean in either of them (happens a lot with Yes songs), but they are beautiful to the ear, and so is the music. These are the songs I listen to when I want to remind myself why Yes is my favorite band. 

"Supper's Ready" by Genesis. Okay, so the last section of the song is one big 'Book of Revelations' metaphor, who cares? The song is incredible, running through almost every emotion imaginable in its 20 minute span. And the ending is just pure epicness. 

"Rainbow Connection" by...whoever's ever done this song. Me and this song go way back. I loved it as a child and I still love it today. It's a lovely and beautifully written musing on optimism. The Sarah McLachlan version deserves special props. I swear, if they put this song on one of those insanely tearjerking ASPCA commercials, I'm going to break down.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 4, 2009)

marquee moon is special because the riff in the middle is so epic and inspiring.

blown a wish is cool too; it's like it was designed to make me feel warm inside. it's such an endearing song.

i also like digital love. it's so bubbly and bouncy in the beginning, along with silly lyrics, but then it turns into this mega hair-band guitar solo towards the end. describing it to you, it probably sounds corny, but i genuinely think it's one of my favorite songs.

i like frontier psychiatrist too, if only for the rapping parrot at the end.

there are many many more songs i could list, but they are from artists who i think have just as many songs as good as that song instead of having standout tracks.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 4, 2009)

Eight Melodies, it's the only song ever to make me cry, and I'm serious.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Mar 4, 2009)

_There Is A Light That Never Goes Out_ by _The Smiths_ has always had some sort of sentimental value to me. It calms me down, it angers me, it inspires me, it saddens me, it makes me laugh... all at the same time, too. It would have to be a special song to do that, am I right?


----------



## spaekle (Mar 4, 2009)

Duran Duran's Hold Back the Rain is kind of special to me, I guess; as dumb as it sounds, it helped pull me out of a long period of depression years ago. :V (lyrics if anyone cares)

On a lesser note, Staying Alive by the Bee Gees is a magical song that I can put on and be happy no matter how shitty my day was. It's pretty great.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 5, 2009)

ライチュウ;261645 said:
			
		

> _There Is A Light That Never Goes Out_ by _The Smiths_ has always had some sort of sentimental value to me. It calms me down, it angers me, it inspires me, it saddens me, it makes me laugh... all at the same time, too. It would have to be a special song to do that, am I right?


Oh, it's a lovely song.
Kind of embarassed to like one of David Cameron's favourite bands but hey, guy's got good taste in music to make up for his shitty views.

Music close to me? I don't know, really. Will give it a thought.


----------



## Minish (Mar 5, 2009)

Emilie Autumn's Across the Sky and What If hold a lot of personal value to me. Amusingly, Across the Sky was the opening for the album, and What If was at the close. I won't go into it. x3

I don't really have any depressing connections with any songs... but I'm sure I'll get some in the future. :/


----------



## see ya (Mar 6, 2009)

Man, can't believe I forgot Turn of the Century by Yes. Probably one of the most beautiful love songs ever written, and one of their very few songs that's actually about something. .


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm addicted to my music. Thats why I love my old crappy i-pod so much. I can relate to the songs. I've had 2 weeks recently on a ban from it (among other things) and I need to get on my computer just to hear my music. I'm listening to Image of the Invisible by Thrice and Bitches by Mindless Self Indulgence.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't really have a major liking towards music. That might just be because I haven't really found a song I significently like.


----------



## zuea (Mar 7, 2009)

well... the song i like a lot is this one
you think it creepy i sure.


----------



## Felidire (Mar 7, 2009)

zuea said:


> well... the song i like a lot is this one
> you think it creepy i sure.


And I was so sure you would post something like this.. ,xD

Lol.. that was creepy. ,xP


----------



## zuea (Mar 7, 2009)

Felidire said:


> And I was so sure you would post something like this.. ,xD
> 
> Lol.. that was creepy. ,xP


you think that creepy? try this
mahahahaha!


----------



## Retsu (Mar 7, 2009)

Era - Ameno

Basically got me into choirs/other languages/music with mystical themes. I owe a lot to this song.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 7, 2009)

Rainbow in the Dark's a good song.


----------

